# Vote This Monkey For President



## craftyandy (Oct 9, 2016)




----------



## nerdbat (Oct 9, 2016)

Well, that was embarrassing…


----------



## Notkastar (Oct 9, 2016)

Huh.
Cinematography pretty good, Editing not bad, Your mic's good enough for me to hear you speak and not every time you breath and looks like you had a lot of fun making this ─‿─)

So much raw potential! ╹‿╹)✧
Keep this up dude and I promises you'll be great someday!  ◠‿ ◠)


----------



## nerdbat (Oct 9, 2016)

(still cringeworthy though)


----------

